# Snoozin' In a Subie



## IdahoGriz (Aug 19, 2015)

lncoop said:


> Pondering a Forester for my sweetie and I'm wondering whether we'd be able to sleep in it. Does the second row fold completely flat, and would that area be long enough to accommodate my 6' self?


What year is the Forester?


----------



## MD2020 (Jul 1, 2020)

lncoop said:


> Pondering a Forester for my sweetie and I'm wondering whether we'd be able to sleep in it. Does the second row fold completely flat, and would that area be long enough to accommodate my 6' self?


Forester might me tight. I drive an outback just for this reason and at 6' I slide one seat forward if I'm sharing the car to make enough room to have my legs straight. My outback seat does not fold completely flat but the hump in minor. Hope that helps.


----------



## lncoop (Sep 10, 2010)

IdahoGriz said:


> What year is the Forester?


Aha, good question! Looking at 2016 or newer.


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

If you get her a Forester she will leave you for a woman.


----------



## dsrtrat (May 29, 2011)

I just laid down in the back of my 2017 Forester and with the driver's seat all the way forward you may just fit. I am 5'7" and had some head clearance. Seat folds flat, has a gap in the footwell that you will need to fill for a flat bed.


----------



## lncoop (Sep 10, 2010)

BastrdSonOfElvis said:


> If you get her a Forester she will leave you for a woman.


I'd resolved to save that question for a different post but I admire your initiative. Also, you made the buzz a little better today. Finally, in other news neither Subaru nor BJK related, I've been pondering an article on the PBRepair Index and I plan to reference the procedural versus celebratory deployment deliberation from your D ring thread. I will cite my source.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Van.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

+1…the van for the win!


----------



## Ripper (Aug 29, 2012)

We used to have a 2011 that I would sleep in fairly regularly when chasing rain in AR... I'm 6'2" and fit ok on an angle with the seat shoved forward. There wouldn't have been any room for the wife though...

I haven't tried in her new one... I can tell you that a 4runner is gawd awful to try to sleep in though at my height.


----------



## lncoop (Sep 10, 2010)

Randaddy said:


> Van.


That's the plan, man! Eventually. Gotta rally from some financial dipshittery first though. This is a step toward making the vantasy a reality.


----------



## lncoop (Sep 10, 2010)

MD2020 said:


> Forester might me tight. I drive an outback just for this reason and at 6' I slide one seat forward if I'm sharing the car to make enough room to have my legs straight. My outback seat does not fold completely flat but the hump in minor. Hope that helps.


Just reread this. Is there more room between the front seat and back hatch in the Outback than there is in the Forester?


----------



## MD2020 (Jul 1, 2020)

lncoop said:


> Just reread this. Is there more room between the front seat and back hatch in the Outback than there is in the Forester?


I've never looked up the spec but the forester has always looked like a crushed outback to me, a little shorter and a little taller


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

lncoop said:


> That's the plan, man! Eventually. Gotta rally from some financial dipshittery first though. This is a step toward making the vantasy a reality.


I recently watched a really smart guy, a talented river guide and Harvard graduate, convert his Honda CRV into a liveable space. It took a lot more energy, and he suffered a lot more discomfort, because he didn't just clean up the vehicle, sell it, and take a small loan on the cost to upgrade to a minivan with Amazon folding bed platform. 

So don't feel bad, he went to Harvard.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Randaddy said:


> I recently watched a really smart guy, a talented river guide and Harvard graduate, convert his Honda CRV into a liveable space. It took a lot more energy, and he suffered a lot more discomfort, because he didn't just clean up the vehicle, sell it, and take a small loan on the cost to upgrade to a minivan with Amazon folding bed platform.
> 
> So don't feel bad, he went to Harvard.


All that work and coulda had same legendary reliability, 2x more space and still decent MPGs in a Honda Odyssey 

Buddy of mine is 6-5 and can sleep in his Honda Pilot. We just added a Pilot back in our fleet, looking forward to it


----------



## lncoop (Sep 10, 2010)

Randaddy said:


> I recently watched a really smart guy, a talented river guide and Harvard graduate, convert his Honda CRV into a liveable space. It took a lot more energy, and he suffered a lot more discomfort, because he didn't just clean up the vehicle, sell it, and take a small loan on the cost to upgrade to a minivan with Amazon folding bed platform.
> 
> So don't feel bad, he went to Harvard.


Ha! Thanks for the encouraging words... I think. My situtation is a little more involved, and by involved I mean it involves too much dadgum debt. Trading a GX 460 down to something we can pay off quickly that doesn't guzzle premium unleaded. We still (and will most likely always) have the Tundra.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Man google camper car lol. All manner of silly shite pops up. We have a outback and it’s terrible to sleep in and we’re small people. Allways thought someone would make money doing a pop up deal but then again that’s not very stealth. Sorry just a little bored at work! That one guys all like “hi! Look at this silly shite I did yay!”


----------



## lncoop (Sep 10, 2010)

I can't help but wonder what ol' Grif would have to say about all this.


----------



## Grif (May 21, 2008)

lncoop said:


> I can't help but wonder what ol' Grif would have to say about all this.


I sleep three just fine in my '88 Caravan with a hemi in it. Not that there's much sleepin' goin' on!


----------



## tBatt (May 18, 2020)

Assuming you're looking at a newer one, but this was... less than ideal in the '07. Platform had a hinged extension to the front. The seats were not flat, that was taken into account when building the box. I took off the passenger head rest and the extension cantilevered off of that. Barely enough room to roll over. Similar to a coffin.


----------



## mitch5 (Jul 29, 2021)

Not sure about the other post but our 2018 forester seat didn’t fold flat and had a 2 inch step transition . It’s was a design flaw, lots of owners on the forums came up with solutions that involve foam etc. Another annoyance is the cvt transmission for that generation has a huge delay between switching from drive to reverse. 

Positives was the ability to get 35 mpg(non turbo) and the ground clearance with awd could take you anywhere a Tacoma bro was willing to take a 40k truck. It’s worth spending extra for the eyesight package with adaptive cruise though. 

If buying used, Subaru had a lot of oil consumption issues with their first generation of fb engines from 2011-2015ish.


----------



## mitch5 (Jul 29, 2021)

I should add I wouldn’t buy one to sleep in on a regular basis or even for a long trip. Truck with shell or van would be way better. Our backpacking tent was way more spacious and if you slept inside you had rearrange all other gear.


----------



## lncoop (Sep 10, 2010)

mitch5 said:


> Not sure about the other post but our 2018 forester seat didn’t fold flat and had a 2 inch step transition . It’s was a design flaw, lots of owners on the forums came up with solutions that involve foam etc. Another annoyance is the cvt transmission for that generation has a huge delay between switching from drive to reverse.
> 
> Positives was the ability to get 35 mpg(non turbo) and the ground clearance with awd could take you anywhere a Tacoma bro was willing to take a 40k truck. It’s worth spending extra for the eyesight package with adaptive cruise though.
> 
> If buying used, Subaru had a lot of oil consumption issues with their first generation of fb engines from 2011-2015ish.


I disregared any made before 2016 in hopes of avoiding the dreaded Subie oil burn (in fairness other brands have the same disheartening issue). I've found a 2018 with 74k and manual tranny with a reasonable history at what seems to be a reasonable price. We also have a Tundra with camper shell I think it will complement nicely while significantly decreasing cost to own and drive compared to the GX. Opening the jar of lube and trying to come to terms now.


----------



## dsrtrat (May 29, 2011)

mitch5 said:


> Not sure about the other post but our 2018 forester seat didn’t fold flat and had a 2 inch step transition . It’s was a design flaw, lots of owners on the forums came up with solutions that involve foam etc. Another annoyance is the cvt transmission for that generation has a huge delay between switching from drive to reverse.


----------



## dsrtrat (May 29, 2011)

I made the other post you refer to. You are correct about the step up. I said it folds flat and didn't notice the transition. I never noticed it as being a problem as I use a pad and haven't even noticed it until now.


----------



## Ripper (Aug 29, 2012)

mitch5 said:


> It’s worth spending extra for the eyesight package with adaptive cruise though.


To each their own, but this is not my opinion after our current Forester and previous model had this mess. It is the first thing I look to turn off when I drive my wife's, followed quickly by the automatic engine shutoff at stops. I would add that if you live in rock chip prone window replacement territory that the front windshield is around $1500.00, and then once replaced you have to take it to get it re-calibrated so the fancy bells and whistles (smart eyesight) works correctly. 

The lane assist in snow/ice IMO is not ideal. I also don't particularly care for the electronic steering as I feel it is easy to over steer due to lack of resistance in spinning the steering wheel while rally driving dirt road shuttles. 

We have had great luck with all three of our Foresters though, and would recommend them for sure!


----------



## lncoop (Sep 10, 2010)

So.........the Forester turned into a '23 Outback Wilderness.


----------



## Big Wave (6 mo ago)

So much for resolving your debt issue kicking the can down the road 💰


----------



## lncoop (Sep 10, 2010)

Big Wave said:


> So much for resolving your debt issue kicking the can down the road 💰


Ain't it the truth? Trading wasn't going to resolve the debt issue unfortunately though. I had hoped to reduce the payment, but while that didn't happen we didn't increase the bleeding and we'll save a chunk of change on gas, insurance and maintenance compared to that GX. More importantly, she won't wince every time we take it off the pavement LOL.


----------

